

How I Use Visualization To Drive Creativity - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/17/how-i-use-visualization-to-drive-creativity/

======
tjmaxal
I know he calls it creativity but a lot this just sounds like positive
visualization tied to structured thinking. Maybe I'm unique, but this seems
like common sense to me. Is this something that people really struggle with?

~~~
tygorius
A lot of writing on creativity boils down to "Hey, here's what works for me."
The approaches are sometimes wildly different and the value of reading other
people's approaches is when you find another tool to add to your kit.

If this author's approach seems similar to what you already do, then
investigating something less dominated by visual senses might be useful. Twyla
Tharp's "The Creative Habit" might provide some useful insights.

